# RIP Missy



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Ohh she looks so cute! My moms nickname was Missy.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

How precious, RIP (( <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm sorry  RIP Missy


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww so sorry, she looked like a real sweetie.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that. Looks like she lived a great life. What a sweet girl.


----------



## missimagine (Feb 1, 2012)

R.I.P. she looks like she had a great personality and is very cute . So sorry for your loss.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry for your loss... She was a very pretty girl!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

RIP Missy 
May you run forever in heaven


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

RIP sweet horse. You will be remembered.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

my condolences to you


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Thats such an awesome picture! Im sure she was very loved. Rest In Paradise Missy


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww...RIP.  So sorry to hear this.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

So sorry...


----------

